# Aimee Byrd Open Letter



## A.Joseph (Jun 16, 2021)

I came across this video which is essentially an open letter of concern regarding the teachings (thoughts/opinions/observations/formulations) of AB.

I have a question. ....

Why must I be concerned about somebody I will never read and will never recommend to others? It's not like her books are required reading. Why all the attention? She is speaking to her concerns and coming to her own conclusions. Good for her. Why does that concern me?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 16, 2021)

1) I can't speak to whether (1) is true. It probably is in the CREC and other extreme denominations; I don't know if it is true in the OPC (though I am only familiar with the OPC in the deep South).

2) Her critics are giving her free advertising, plain and simple. I read the first 60 or so pages in her book. I had to return it to the library because it was due. I didn't see anything off the wall in those pages.

Addendum: I think the rhetoric coming from a certain FB group was plain wicked.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 16, 2021)

Im sorry, can I say this....? This guy comes off as a jerk. I dont think his mom ever hugged him...

I have to say it. All these high profile critics (GC camp/& the like) of Byrd come off really bad for some reason. I probably could agree with a majority of their content if they stuck to her writings, but i think they are just triggered and come off looking really bad.....

Do these guys receive any psychological testing as a prerequisite for the ministry? Im only partially kidding.




Former PCA pastor Barnes.... return to sender?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> I came across this video which is essentially an open letter of concern regarding the teachings (thoughts/opinions/observations/formulations) of AB.
> 
> I have a question. ....
> 
> Why must I be concerned about somebody I will never read and will never recommend to others? It's not like her books are required reading. Why all the attention? She is speaking to her concerns and coming to her own conclusions. Good for her. Why does that concern me?



I guess as concerned as one should be by anyone within the conservative, Reformed fold who is peddling heresy, feminism and egalitarianism who has been given a platform and is promoted by individuals with influence.

It's also extremely ironic for Byrd to complain about "mob justice" when she frequently utilises twitter to rile her suporters up into harrassing her opponents. It is not being "triggered" to call women like Byrd out. It is performing the duty of an ordained pastor to put such uppity women in their place. As a married woman her calling in the church is to be a humble and submissive wife and mother. And it would be better for her and certainly for her denomination and the church of Christ generally if she remained silent.

"Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church." 1 Corinthians 14:34-35

"Let the woman learn in silence with all subjection. But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence. For Adam was first formed, then Eve. And Adam was not deceived, but the woman being deceived was in the transgression." 1 Timothy 2:11-14

Reactions: Like 9 | Amen 1


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Jun 17, 2021)

Because Satan is always trying to corrupt churches and denominations. 

Creating a foothold for feminism in conservative churches corrupts them. For the OPC to have that develop in our midst is a failure to cleanse out the old leaven.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Susan777 (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Im sorry, can I say this....? This guy comes off as a jerk. I dont think his mom ever hugged him...
> 
> I have to say it. All these high profile critics (GC camp/& the like) of Byrd come off really bad for some reason. I probably could agree with a majority of their content if they stuck to her writings, but i think they are just triggered and come off looking really bad.....
> 
> ...


Anthony, “coming off looking really bad” doesn’t seem to be a constructive way to engage with the issues he raises. I don’t know if his mother ever hugged him but I do know that to challenge his psychological fitness for ministry seems a bit presumptuous, at least to me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Im sorry, can I say this....? This guy comes off as a jerk. I dont think his mom ever hugged him...
> 
> I have to say it. All these high profile critics (GC camp/& the like) of Byrd come off really bad for some reason. I probably could agree with a majority of their content if they stuck to her writings, but i think they are just triggered and come off looking really bad.....
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that we should not combat error in our churches, but there is just something...not right... about a guy who has not even been ordained a year attacking *both *the PCA and the OPC from his tiny church in South Dakota in a 48 minute(!) video. Self-importance much?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Jun 17, 2021)

We must not violate the 11th commandment: always be winsome and nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phil D. (Jun 17, 2021)

fredtgreco said:


> tiny church in South Dakota


What does this have to do with anything substantive? It seems strangely reminiscent of the way political elitists categorically demean and dismiss rural America as "flyover country".

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jun 17, 2021)

Aimee Byrd has showed up a few times on woke preacher clips spouting what appears to be feminism. She interacts frequency with Beth Moore on Twitter where they give props to each other. I won't speak to the op video directly, but AB does not appear to be a positive thing for the church. It would be best if she stopped trying to be Beth Moore lite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

alexandermsmith said:


> I guess as concerned as one should be by anyone within the conservative, Reformed fold who is peddling heresy, feminism and egalitarianism who has been given a platform and is promoted by individuals with influence.
> 
> It's also extremely ironic for Byrd to complain about "mob justice" when she frequently utilises twitter to rile her suporters up into harrassing her opponents. It is not being "triggered" to call women like Byrd out. It is performing the duty of an ordained pastor to put such uppity women in their place. As a married woman her calling in the church is to be a humble and submissive wife and mother. And it would be better for her and certainly for her denomination and the church of Christ generally if she remained silent.
> 
> ...


She has no influence. Just leave it alone. Everyone should be a theologian but not everyone should be elevated as one. No need to have B-D-S. It's a real bad look.

The case would have to be made that she's having an impact or influence on church doctrine, denominational practice and continues to receive official endorsement. Rather, she's been confined to her own echo chamber. I dont desire that for her. She's a thinker and she's on target about some of the shortcomings of men but she's not somebody we want to elevate as authoritative. She never was. She's not the boogeyman everyone makes her out to be.

My problem with her attackers don't have anything to do with her or anything she promotes. We can weigh the usefulness of her sentiments and let the rest lie without the drama. If she's a threat to other denominations then maybe there is shaky ground to begin with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Aimee Byrd has showed up a few times on woke preacher clips spouting what appears to be feminism. She interacts frequency with Beth Moore on Twitter where they give props to each other. I won't speak to the op video directly, but AB does not appear to be a positive thing for the church. It would be best if she stopped trying to be Beth Moore lite.


Thats my point. Her influence is becoming redundant. She will appeal to the Beth Moore crowd. Im sad if she goes that route but I dont see the threat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Jun 17, 2021)

She absolutely does have influence and she literally said that feelings can override the Bible.


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Thats my point. Her influence is becoming redundant. She will appeal to the Beth Moore crowd. Im sad if she goes that route but I dont see the threat.


Beth Moore and Russell Moore were instrumental in splitting the SBC. Things are very, very bad for the SBC. It's absurd to me that you don't see Aimee Byrd being the OPC Beth Moore as being a problem.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Santos (Jun 17, 2021)

Ben Mordecai said:


> We must not violate the 11th commandment: always be winsome and nice


I'm pretty sure that the 11th only applies to Baptist.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

fredtgreco said:


> I'm not saying that we should not combat error in our churches, but there is just something...not right... about a guy who has not even been ordained a year attacking *both *the PCA and the OPC from his tiny church in South Dakota in a 48 minute(!) video. Self-importance much?


Yeah, who is he exposing and incriminating ... himself maybe? Cage stage minus the maturity. I can spot my own.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> She has no influence.


I don’t know where you would get this. Her teaching seems to be very popular, especially with women, in many church circles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

Ben Mordecai said:


> Beth Moore and Russell Moore were instrumental in splitting the SBC. Things are very, very bad for the SBC. It's absurd to me that you don't see Aimee Byrd being the OPC Beth Moore as being a problem.


Byrd is not the poster child for the OPC.That may be a perception but I dont see any proof of that.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Byrd is not the poster child for the OPC.That may be a perception but I dont see any proof of that.


I don't agree when you say Byrd isn't a threat. I believe she is, very much so. In all of the videos I have seen of her she very much seems to want to be a celebrity. You can say ignore her, but she has started to gather a large following. Because of her association with Beth Moore, she is also getting a bunch of her followers as well. When you start injecting those types into the OPC it will create a recipe for disaster.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Jun 17, 2021)

"She's insignificant" is simply not a valid Christian or pastoral response to error or false teaching in the church. Neither is case phase.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Jun 17, 2021)

Quite frankly, we are looking at in the face of a PCA that is largely on board with Revoice and CRT, and and SBC that is starting to have actual female pastors and preachers along with a feminist agenda, and we're sitting here hearing "Byrd is insignificant in the OPC." This simply isn't a luxury we have.

Reactions: Like 5 | Amen 1


----------



## Taylor (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Byrd is not the poster child for the OPC. That may be a perception but I dont see any proof of that.


Speak out publicly, or even privately, against her, and you'll see how incorrect this is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 2


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> I don't agree when you say Byrd isn't a threat. I believe she is, very much so. In all of the videos I have seen of her she very much seems to want to be a celebrity. You can say ignore her, but she has started to gather a large following. Because of her association with Beth Moore, she is also getting a bunch of her followers as well. When you start injecting those types into the OPC it will create a recipe for disaster.


I think you are helping to make my case. She is going to them and appealing to them.

I don't see her publishing with P&R anytime soon. She was bounced from MoS - We can argue the voices Im criticizing had an impact on that decision. But thats also the point. We can make the case for where she may cross the line without getting hysterical. It doesn't seem like she's that comfortable in the OPC. Not just because the bad behavior of men but maybe because she has to seek celebrity outside the denomination. If she wants celebrity, Beth Moore's circles are where it's at. But there's no need to push her out. Keep dialoguing with her. Maybe reach out to her after reading her books if you feel her influence is having a detrimental impact. Step outside of the tribe.

Or go to your (mature) pastors and have them reach out to her and they can express areas of concern if there is a women's conference with her entering your circles.

Im wondering who are the 'safe' women's conference speakers/writers?


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Speak out publicly, or even privately, against her, and you'll see how incorrect this is.


What do you recommend? Church discipline? Ex-communication? What is the specific charge? We would have to actually read her books and find something that goes against our confession, no? I fear the GC crowd took the wind out of those sails.


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

Ben Mordecai said:


> "She's insignificant" is simply not a valid Christian or pastoral response to error or false teaching in the church. Neither is case phase.


What do you recommend?


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

Ben Mordecai said:


> Quite frankly, we are looking at in the face of a PCA that is largely on board with Revoice and CRT, and and SBC that is starting to have actual female pastors and preachers along with a feminist agenda, and we're sitting here hearing "Byrd is insignificant in the OPC." This simply isn't a luxury we have.


That's why I wouldn't join the PCA. Not my problem.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> What do you recommend? Church discipline?


Yes. But her session won't even begin to investigate, despite repeated pleadings.



A.Joseph said:


> We would have to actually read her books and find something that goes against our confession, no?


This is exactly what folks are doing.



A.Joseph said:


> Thats why I wouldn't join the PCA. Not my problem.


How godly.

Reactions: Like 6 | Amen 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Yes. But her session won't even begin to investigate, despite repeated pleadings.
> 
> 
> This is exactly what folks are doing.
> ...


Ive criticized the PCA. It was not my place. What does my criticism do for the PCA ?


----------



## lwadkins (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm not saying that we should not combat error in our churches, but there is just something...not right... about a guy who has not even been ordained a year attacking *both *the PCA and the OPC from his tiny church in South Dakota in a 48 minute(!) video. Self-importance much?

It may be that "Self Important" Pastors from "tiny churches" would fell less inclind to speak up in this manner if more established Pastors in large churches spoke up instead.

Reactions: Like 5 | Amen 4


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Yes. But her session won't even begin to investigate, despite repeated pleadings.
> 
> 
> This is exactly what folks are doing.
> ...


Then ignore her. She will become irrelevant.


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Then ignore her. She will become irrelevant.


If you do so and she stays relevant and grows in influence then what course of action should we take?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Ive criticized the PCA. It was not my place. What does my criticism do for the PCA ?


Error should always be criticized and spoken out against, even if it for now accomplishes nothing. To remain silent regarding error because we think speaking out does nothing is cowardly and apathetic pragmatism.



A.Joseph said:


> Then ignore her. She will become irrelevant.


lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

lwadkins said:


> I'm not saying that we should not combat error in our churches, but there is just something...not right... about a guy who has not even been ordained a year attacking *both *the PCA and the OPC from his tiny church in South Dakota in a 48 minute(!) video. Self-importance much?
> 
> It may be that "Self Important" Pastors from "tiny churches" would fell less inclind to speak up in this manner if more established Pastors in large churches spoke up instead.


In the OPC or outside of it? What should they say?


----------



## Ben Mordecai (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> In the OPC or outside of it? What should they say?


You're taking an anti-catholic approach. You really do not care about what happens outside of your denomination?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jun 17, 2021)

fredtgreco said:


> I'm not saying that we should not combat error in our churches, but there is just something...not right... about a guy who has not even been ordained a year attacking *both *the PCA and the OPC from his tiny church in South Dakota in a 48 minute(!) video. Self-importance much?



What has the size of his church, or its location, have to do with anything? Are South Dakotans of lesser value? Do their opinions matter less? Christ had 12 disciples. Won't bother listening to Him!

This man is an ordained minister, a watchman on the walls. Who is Aimee Byrd to publish *five *books, appear on podcasts, set up her own website, pontificate on twitter? What are her qualifications?

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1 | Amen 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

Ben Mordecai said:


> If you do so and she stays relevant and grows in influence then what course of action should we take?


I would first have to be provided examples of her growth and impact on the OPC. I believe this has diminished, not increased.

Then examples would have to be provided of her growth and impact on other denominations and see if this is indicative of an already existing problem.

That would have to be the starting point - to try and quantify that.

If she's not being embraced by the OPC as authoritative - which is my main point. Thats a good barometer.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> If she's a threat to other denominations then maybe there is shaky ground to begin with.





A.Joseph said:


> Thats my point. Her influence is becoming redundant. She will appeal to the Beth Moore crowd. Im sad if she goes that route but I dont see the threat.



There clearly is shaky ground. The problem is that such a woman has arisen within the bounds of an ostensibly conservative, Reformed denomination and has been championed by men who claim, and are seen as, conservative and Reformed. And when people- from within her own denomination, no less- criticise her they are accused of being misogynistic, "triggered" and are silenced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

She 'may' be using her membership with the OPC as a selling point. But i dont want to question her motives. That would be wrong. I dont think that would be a conscious thing on her part. But maybe as a subconscious thing that is a greater distinguishing selling point (than if she was just another Beth Moore).


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

alexandermsmith said:


> There clearly is shaky ground. The problem is that such a woman has arisen within the bounds of an ostensibly conservative, Reformed denomination and has been championed by men who claim, and are seen as, conservative and Reformed. And when people- from within her own denomination, no less- criticise her they are accused of being misogynistic, "triggered" and are silenced.


Who is championing her?


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

Ben Mordecai said:


> You're taking an anti-catholic approach. You really do not care about what happens outside of your denomination?


Been there and done that. My concern probably came with an air of superiority that was very off-putting. But in all honesty, what can my opinion or concern do for, say, the PCA?


----------



## Taylor (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Who is championing her?


Come to our presbytery meeting in October.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A.Joseph (Jun 17, 2021)

alexandermsmith said:


> Who is Aimee Byrd to publish *five *books, appear on podcasts, set up her own website, pontificate on twitter? What are her qualifications?


Excellent point. She says repeatedly that she's 'still learning'. That would be a good disclaimer along with Im 'still maturing' for some over zealous young pastors.

When a pastor acts as if God directly speaks to them, Im out...


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Who is championing her?



She was given a platform on Mortification of Spin, championed by Trueman and Pruitt. And she was kept on the show for a long time after criticisms started. She was _finally _pushed out (by the Alliance board it would appear, not by Trueman and Pruitt) when the problem could no longer be ignored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Jun 17, 2021)

This whole thread is so ironic. Aimee Byrd? Oh, she has no real influence, let's not criticize her. Some no-name rookie pastor from South Dakota? Oh, he has no real influence, let's criticize him.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Santos (Jun 17, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> Excellent point. She says repeatedly that she's 'still learning'. That would be a good disclaimer along with Im 'still maturing' for some over zealous young pastors.
> 
> When a pastor acts as if God directly speaks to them, Im out...


This is a little much. She has no authority to teach according to scripture. And if the "zealous young pastor" is in an orthodox church then he was appointed by elders who saw him as qualified. One of those qualifications is "not a novice".

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Amen 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 17, 2021)

I haven't listened to the video; and have no time nor plans to do so. But speaking generally, it is perhaps axiomatic that when error arises there will be those who hurt the cause of truth by standing for it in an unbecoming manner. I'm closing the thread as not particularly edifying. If folks can discuss the subject in general of the question of defending truth in an unbecoming manner, what and when that is, and when that is not, have at that in an new thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

